# Need help for 8 year old Halloween Party!



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I just had my adult party last night FUN! I have been so focused on the decorations, food and games for it that I completely have not thought about my SECOND halloween party for my 8 year old.

I have the decorations done from my Halloween party.
But I needed some food suggestions and games.
I am going to have boys and girls her class I am going to do the mummy wrap
and bobbing for apples
But the party is for 3 hours so I need something more then just that.
Please help!!! I have prizes already from oriental trading and some goody bags.
What about food and activities. Thank you so much


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Games and Activities 

Pumpkin Rolling, Pumpkin Bowling, Pumpkin Ring Toss, Pin the Tail on the Pumpkin, Pumpkin Carving Contests or Decorate a Picture of a Pumpkin, Guess the Width and the Weight of the Pumpkin

Halloween Themed: Relay Races, Treasure Hunts, Charades, Musical Chairs, Games of Tag , Simon Says (ex. Dracula Says or Dr. Frakenstein Says) , 

Dancing Games: Monster Mash Freeze Dance, The Broom Dance 

Guessing Jar with Halloween Candy

Halloween Themed: Mad Libs, Word Searches, Word Scrambles, Matching Games, 

You can find the directions for these games and countless others at the following links

Halloween Games for the Family | Halloween | Family Fun
Halloween Party Games for Kids
Halloween Games - Halloween Games That Keep Kids Moving


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Family Fun’s website has a complete party planning guide for Halloween kids parties. 

They have a full creepy, easy, and healthy Halloween menu for kids. Including snacks, meals, drinks, and desserts. 

Top Halloween Recipes & Creepy Cuisine | Halloween | Family Fun


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Don’t forget to do a Creeepy Halloween Feel Box where kids feel “body parts” and other items. 

About.com has the directions and a long list of items to include.
Halloween Feel Box - Easy Halloween Party Game


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH!!! Any ideas for food? I did a big feast for my party but I wanted to keep it simple like halloween cookies, cupcakes pizza something easy. I do need one thing halloween food any suggestions?


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

May I suggest with the flu season going around bobbing for apples while fun and a lovely tradition isn't really healthy right now.

The Disney website had some great food ideas that all seemed fairly easy and great for a kids party.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Great idea bobbin for apples OUT


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

mummy dogs (pigs in a blanket) were a hit at my daughters party


----------

